# Impersonation ?????



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

If a sworn PO, who does not have Ch90 powers attempts to effect a mv stop in his pc with wig wags, is he still technically "impersonating" a PO? Obviously he is on his own time in his own car operating outside of the scope of his normal duties and certification. And how big does the dump truck have to be that he carries his balls around in?


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Sniper said:


> If a sworn PO, who does not have Ch90 powers attempts to effect a mv stop in his pc with wig wags, is he still technically "impersonating" a PO? Obviously he is on his own time in his own car operating outside of the scope of his normal duties and certification. And how big does the dump truck have to be that he carries his balls around in?


Wait, a sworn PO without CH90? Didn't know that was possible.

I mean... I'd figure it'd be okay as long as he had his *HAT* on... but what do I know...


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

No MV stops outside of the mall parking lot Snipe!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

That's a super wacker you've got there, an all too common nuisance these days. Is this one of your coworkers at the mall?;-)

He needs to be reigned in and advised that if does not possess "the power," he cannot effect the stop. You might also want to give his "supervisor" a heads up to possibly put an end to his wacker ways. Otherwise, you can rest assured knowing that he'll stop the wrong person someday and it will be the end of him.

Unfortunately, I don't believe you'll find a court with balls big enough to push the charge in _this state._ 
BTW, does he have a permit for those lights?

CHAPTER 268. CRIMES AGAINST PUBLIC JUSTICE

Chapter 268: Section 33. Falsely assuming to be justice of the peace or *other officers*
_[ Text of section effective until April 15, 2009. For text effective April 15, 2009, see below.]_
Section 33. Whoever falsely assumes or pretends to be a justice of the peace, notary public, sheriff, deputy sheriff, medical examiner, associate medical examiner, constable, *police officer*, probation officer, or examiner, investigator or other officer appointed by the registrar of motor vehicles, or inspector, investigator or examiner of the department of telecommunications and energy, or investigator or other officer of the alcoholic beverages control commission, or investigator or other official of the bureau of special investigations, or examiner, investigator or other officer of the department of revenue, and acts as such or requires a person to aid or assist him in a matter pertaining to the duty of such officer, shall be punished by a fine of not more than four hundred dollars or by imprisonment for not more than one year.

*I love how we appear 8th on the list...
*


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> That's a super wacker you've got there, an all too common nuisance these days. Is this one of your coworkers at the mall?;-)
> 
> He needs to be reigned in and advised that if does not possess "the power," he cannot effect the stop. You might also want to give his "supervisor" a heads up to possibly put an end to his wacker ways. Otherwise, you can rest assured knowing that he'll stop the wrong person someday and it will be the end of him.
> 
> ...


I am surprised that we aren't last on the list.


----------



## Guest (Oct 31, 2009)

LGriffin said:


> CHAPTER 268. CRIMES AGAINST PUBLIC JUSTICE
> 
> Chapter 268: Section 33. Falsely assuming to be justice of the peace or *other officers*
> _[ Text of section effective until April 15, 2009. For text effective April 15, 2009, see below.]_
> ...


Good thing they don't list gynocologist on there. I'd be doing some SERIOUS time.

.
.
.


263FPD said:


> I am surprised that we aren't last on the list.


The guvnah hasn't ammended that yet.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

Sniper said:


> Good thing they don't list _*gynecologist *_on there. I'd be doing some _*SERIOUS time.*_
> 
> .
> .
> ...


Wait til he does. You will be doing time locked in a small _*BOX*_

Pun intended!!!


----------



## Nuke_TRT (Feb 10, 2008)

263FPD said:


> Wait til he does. You will be doing time locked in a small _*BOX*_
> 
> Pun intended!!!


That'll be a first, usually he gets stuck in very large boxes.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Nuke_TRT said:


> That'll be a first, usually he gets stuck in very large boxes.


I wouldn't say stuck...


----------



## Sam1974 (Apr 8, 2009)

frank said:


> I wouldn't say stuck...


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

Nuke_TRT said:


> That'll be a first, usually he gets stuck in very large boxes.


If you weren't hung like a field mouse you might know what it's like........... :baby01: hahaha


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2009)

Sniper. It's simple. The guy had a headlight out, the 'officer' thought he would eventually need a warrant to search for an extra headlamp, so he stopped it under the m/v exemption... It's POLICE 101!!!


----------

